# Ga16de swap into B12



## Jcs1989 (Jan 7, 2017)

Just like the title says. Might be looking to do a ga16de swap into a b12 Sentra. I know the basics. Getting the engine ECU an wiring harness. Would an ga16de bolt an utilize a E16s trans or would that need changed too?


----------

